# 15"4 Gheenoe NMZ



## Wes Rogers

Whats going on guys. Just recently purchased my own gheenoe. After fishing on my buddy's for a long enough time and selling the family boat, I figured it was time to pull the trigger. If anyone out there runs or has owned a gheenoe, feel free to throw any tips my way or any interesting fab ideas. Thanks y'all, take it easy.


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Wes


----------



## permitchaser

Looks like you have everything covered. Tiller motor, tiller TM, grab bar. ****, no push pole


----------



## Wes Rogers

permitchaser said:


> Looks like you have everything covered. Tiller motor, tiller TM, grab bar. ****, no push pole


The push pole is there. It's a superstick, it's telescoping so it goes from 9ft out to 18ft at full length.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Great looking boat Wes! I’ve had a Gheenoe for the past few years and I’ve absolutely loved it. If you want some ideas or are interested in seeing my build take a look at the Gheen I just put up for sale in the classified section. I love everything about it but the wifey isn’t as keen on it so it was time to buy something a little bigger. I used mine mostly for fly fishing in the grass during the flood tide season but it really is a versatile little work horse. Some general advice that probably goes without saying; know the limits of your skiff. I got caught in a little storm a couple miles from the ramp with a 225lb friend, a cooler full of silver bullets, and a bucket full of bait and I’ll just say I have never been more relieved to get back to the dock. This brings me to my 2nd piece of advice, add a bilge pump for some piece of mind. I know the boats aren’t supposed to sink but my bilge pump has made sure I’ve never had to test that theory. Otherwise, enjoy the heck out of it, get it fishy, and enjoy the simplicity.


----------



## permitchaser

Wes Rogers said:


> The push pole is there. It's a superstick, it's telescoping so it goes from 9ft out to 18ft at full length.


just dam, who knew


----------



## Wes Rogers

permitchaser said:


> just dam, who knew


Just a little easier for storage purposes.


----------



## Wes Rogers

TieOneOnJax said:


> Great looking boat Wes! I’ve had a Gheenoe for the past few years and I’ve absolutely loved it. If you want some ideas or are interested in seeing my build take a look at the Gheen I just put up for sale in the classified section. I love everything about it but the wifey isn’t as keen on it so it was time to buy something a little bigger. I used mine mostly for fly fishing in the grass during the flood tide season but it really is a versatile little work horse. Some general advice that probably goes without saying; know the limits of your skiff. I got caught in a little storm a couple miles from the ramp with a 225lb friend, a cooler full of silver bullets, and a bucket full of bait and I’ll just say I have never been more relieved to get back to the dock. This brings me to my 2nd piece of advice, add a bilge pump for some piece of mind. I know the boats aren’t supposed to sink but my bilge pump has made sure I’ve never had to test that theory. Otherwise, enjoy the heck out of it, get it fishy, and enjoy the simplicity.


Thanks man! I will definitely check out your build. I tried to make sure the boat I bought had a bilge pump and if not I was going to add one. Luckily, this noe came with one.


----------

